# HELP First Bath Salts



## itspaulas (Jan 13, 2009)

HELP!  I am new to all of this and decided for my first attempt to create bath salts.  I have 5 drops EO, over 6 cups of sea salt, b.s. and ep.salts combined, 1 tsp. glycerin and food color.  Problem...I put it in a sealed glass container to let it dry out for 24 hours, and the next day I have a CLUMP.  I added some more sea salt and ep. salts and waited another day....I have a HARD CLUMP that I had to chip away at to break up.  What is causing this?  I thought perhaps humidity (I'm in N.D. with -25 degree temps and windchills of -46) but my inside thermometer reads 30% humidity in the house.


Any ideas greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 13, 2009)

It will not dry in a container. You will need to spread it out somewhere & allow it to dry thorough for several days. If you pack it before it drys it will rot & mold & you will be very sorry. (Don't ask me how I know  )


----------



## something to shop about (Jan 14, 2009)

itspaulas said:
			
		

> HELP!  I am new to all of this and decided for my first attempt to create bath salts.  I have 5 drops EO, over 6 cups of sea salt, b.s. and ep.salts combined, 1 tsp. glycerin and food color.  Problem...I put it in a sealed glass container to let it dry out for 24 hours, and the next day I have a CLUMP.  I added some more sea salt and ep. salts and waited another day....I have a HARD CLUMP that I had to chip away at to break up.  What is causing this?  I thought perhaps humidity (I'm in N.D. with -25 degree temps and windchills of -46) but my inside thermometer reads 30% humidity in the house.
> 
> 
> Any ideas greatly appreciated!




Hi Im new here but not new to salts lol..  I have a formula that has done quite well for me both personally and at my shop.  I cant really disclose that but..  may I ask how much BS you are using?  I use one full cup to every 4 cups of salt.  I find it helps with the drying time.  and it is a good skin softener and soother...  usually I can dry a batch in 24 hours.  

Hope that helps


----------



## SoapMom (Jan 14, 2009)

BS?


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Jan 14, 2009)

SoapMom said:
			
		

> BS?



Bull **** of course!      

baking soda.....


----------



## itspaulas (Jan 14, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> (Don't ask me how I know  )



LOL Tabitha, thanks for the feedback.  When I got home and read your post I immediately spread it out on cookie pans and tucked it away.  Will see how that goes. p.s.  I'm sure you heard about a friend of a friend of a friend who had that happen.  :wink: 

SomethingtoShopAbout...I actually had a higher percentage than you stated.  It was 25% b.s. versus what I assume is 20% in yours?  So I thought like you, that the soda would dry'er right up.  SILLY ME!  :?


----------



## kitterz (Aug 26, 2014)

possibly a stupid question. . .what is the glycerin for? I have seen a lot of recipes online and even saved a few to try and none of them have glycerine in the ingredients. . . .confused


----------



## LuckyStar (Aug 26, 2014)

Holy necro batman


----------



## Jeanea (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm not sure what the glycerin is for either. It's probably pulling moisture into your salts causing clumps


----------



## Aline (Aug 26, 2014)

Here's a good link re glycerin in bath salts. Sounds like that is what is causing your clumping.

http://homemadebathsaltsrecipes.blo...-bath-salts-health-benefits.html#.U_0Mi_mwJkA


----------



## Aline (Aug 26, 2014)

something to shop about said:


> Hi Im new here but not new to salts lol..  I have a formula that has done quite well for me both personally and at my shop.  I cant really disclose that but..  may I ask how much BS you are using?  I use one full cup to every 4 cups of salt.  I find it helps with the drying time.  and it is a good skin softener and soother...  usually I can dry a batch in 24 hours.



I didn't know you have to dry out bath salts before packaging????


----------



## Jeanea (Aug 26, 2014)

Aline it all depends on how much oils, fragrance and moisture in the air contributes to your outcome. Sometimes I dry, sometimes I don't


----------



## CanaDawn (Aug 27, 2014)

The original thread is from 2009, so I bet those salts are dried out by now.....


----------



## SoapStephanie (Apr 1, 2015)

Haha CanaDawn. 

Anyways, an interesting topic. I never had any trouble with my bath salts, and I didn't dry it at all. I'm trying it out now. 
Now what I'm worried about; won't the drying lose some of the fragrance as well??


----------



## Aline (Apr 2, 2015)

I guess you could add fragrance after drying. I'm in Hawaii and it's fairly humid here so I'm not sure how that would work to 'dry' bath salts....


----------

